# If I was still married.....



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

....I would look to be 100 years old and bald as a babies bottom!

I spent the last part of my marriage praying for a meteor strike, frankly I didn't care if it hit her or me, I just wanted the misery to be over. Once I got divorced and the years of stress and anger began fading away I rediscovered my normal personality, happy, calm and collected. 

But I have also noticed physical changes, my hair has stopped falling out and I swear sometimes it appears to be just a little darker than it was!! Even the wrinkles on my face don't look as deep as they were. Others notice these changes as well, New Years I was at a party and a friends wife asked me if I was getting spa treatments or "something", it had been over a year since I had seen her and she couldn't get over how different I looked. It's not like I'm looking younger, it's just I don't look so aged and haggard, and I'm sure it's because I'm out of that stress bowl of a marriage.

So....for those of us that graduated to the divorced status what do you think you or your life would be like if still married ?


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

H E double hockey sticks. He cheated EA but didn't want divorce, didn't want MC, didn't want anything but his cake and to eat it too.

He aged and has since dyed his hair, bought his 3rd motorcycle and who knows what all. 
I've aged but I have been asked out quite a bit.

Haven't had contact in 6 months.

I'm beginning to smile again but I still have my moments.


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Cooper, I am waiting for the judge to sign the papers any day now. I got a little sad for a moment, but I know this is a good thing and it will continue to get better me. I have no contact except by email since April, and this has helped me. I am not fearing the divorce, although I do still have fond memories...I know that I was living a lie. It is noice to once again be in complete control of me. Glad to read your post, the first sentence made me LOL. I am glad that it just continues to move forward.


----------



## Wheels65 (Jul 17, 2011)

If I was still married I would be waking up in hell. So glad no alcoholic woman yells at me every morning because she can't get up for work on time.

These days I eat a good breakfast in peace


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Haha. I love the "graduated to divorce status," Cooper! 

If I was still married:

_I would still be dealing with my husband's silent treatment for days/weeks on end
I would still be dealing with his angry outbursts
I would b ehappy on the days he was working late
I would be telling him to pick his underwear off the floor and stop leaving his shoes on the kitchen floor
I would be listening to him tell me repeatedly about how he hates all of my friends 
I would be sitting quietly & have him come up to me and fart totally disgustingly in front of me cause he think it's funny 
I would be hearing him tell me why it's stupid to read books (I love reading)
I would be feeling sad about all the times he never wanted to do anything with me and I would end up at weddings/family events completely alone...again
I would be disagreeing w/ him over the thermostat. LOL
I would be hearing about how "Women shouldnt...." (fill in the blank). He thought "Women shouldn't" do a lot of things._


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Cooper said:


> Once I got divorced and the years of stress and anger began fading away I rediscovered my normal personality, happy, calm and collected.


Waiting on "t"s to be crossed and "i"s dotted here.

How long did it take you to feel "Ok" again?


----------



## Noel1987 (Jan 2, 2012)

as your introduction you should enjoy your life pal


----------

